# As long as I have Arms .....



## charry (Dec 30, 2021)

As long as I have Arms,

I can give you a Hug when needed,

As long as I have legs,

I can walk that extra mile for you .



As long as I have eyes,

I can see the beauty around us,

As long as I have a brain,

I can remember our beautiful times,



As long as I have fingers,

I can write down what I think,

As long as I have a tongue ,

I will tell you of my dreams .



As long as I have a Heart,

I can, ...and I Will,...Live And Love,

As long as I have You,

My world is complete .........


----------



## Wren (Dec 30, 2021)

Beautiful charry x


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 30, 2021)

I am the child that looks healthy and fine.
I was born with ten fingers and toes.
But something is different, somewhere in my mind,
And what it is, nobody knows.

I am the child that struggles in school,
Though they say that I'm perfectly smart.
They tell me I'm lazy -- can learn if I try --
But I don't seem to know where to start.

I am the child that won't wear the clothes
Which hurt me or bother my feet.
I dread sudden noises, can't handle most smells,
And tastes -- there are few foods I'll eat.

I am the child that can't catch the ball
And runs with an awkward gait.
I am the one chosen last on the team
And I cringe as I stand there and wait.

I am the child with whom no one will play
The one that gets bullied and teased.
I try to fit in and I want to be liked,
But nothing I do seems to please.

I am the child that tantrums and freaks
Over things that seem petty and trite.
You'll never know how I panic inside,
When I'm lost in my anger and fright.

I am the child that fidgets and squirms
Though I'm told to sit still and be good.
Do you think that I choose to be out of control?
Don't you know that I would if I could?

I am the child with the broken heart
Though I act like I don't really care.
Perhaps there's a reason God made me this way --
Some message he sent me to share.

For I am the child that needs to be loved
And accepted and valued too.
I am the child that is misunderstood.
I am different - but look just like you.
Kathy Winters.


----------



## charry (Dec 30, 2021)

Wren said:


> Beautiful charry x


Thankyou wren, The poem  I wrote 2 yrs after my husbands stroke ....


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 30, 2021)

Wren said:


> Beautiful charry x


Indeed it is. Charry, I should have explained, your poem brought a reminisce from my childhood. At the age of 14 I spent a year in hospital recovering from being hit by a car whilst on a pedestrian crossing. In that hospital were all sorts of youngsters with varying degrees of disability. How those kids not only brightened my life, they helped me to understand what it's like to feel ostracised. It was an early lesson for me in equality, a lesson that I have never lost the meaning of through life.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 30, 2021)

charry said:


> As long as I have Arms,
> I can give you a Hug when needed,
> As long as I have legs,
> I can walk that extra mile for you .
> ...


What a beautiful, heartfelt poem @charry! Loved it!


----------



## charry (Dec 30, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> What a beautiful, heartfelt poem @charry! Loved it!


Thankyou xx


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2021)

charry said:


> As long as I have Arms,
> 
> I can give you a Hug when needed,
> 
> ...


This is beautiful  Thank you for posting it. I'm sure I'll share it at some point.


----------



## charry (Dec 30, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This is beautiful  Thank you for posting it. I'm sure I'll share it at some point.


Thankyou x


----------



## charry (Dec 30, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Indeed it is. Charry, I should have explained, your poem brought a reminisce from my childhood. At the age of 14 I spent a year in hospital recovering from being hit by a car whilst on a pedestrian crossing. In that hospital were all sorts of youngsters with varying degrees of disability. How those kids not only brightened my life, they helped me to understand what it's like to feel ostracised. It was an early lesson for me in equality, a lesson that I have never lost the meaning of through life.


Thankyou x...
so sorry to hear about your experience in a hospital bed aged 14,
A dreadful accident by all accounts , but your here to  tell the tale ,x


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Indeed it is. Charry, I should have explained, your poem brought a reminisce from my childhood. At the age of 14 I spent a year in hospital recovering from being hit by a car whilst on a pedestrian crossing. In that hospital were all sorts of youngsters with varying degrees of disability. How those kids not only brightened my life, they helped me to understand what it's like to feel ostracised. It was an early lesson for me in equality, a lesson that I have never lost the meaning of through life.


Thank goodness you lived to be here with us HC!! I can't imagine being so badly injured that it took a year in the hospital for you to recover!! My youngest grandson got hit by a car about 3 years ago and it was so frightening even though his injuries were not too severe.


----------

